
The $10k Golden Apple Watch Is No More - aetherson
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2016/09/the-10000-golden-apple-watch-is-no-more/
======
ctdonath
The $10k version seemed a marketing ploy to avert the "it's too expensive!"
complaints about the lower-end model prices, by creating an upper bracket so
high complaints about lower prices became cognitively unviable. This indeed
worked, as base-model price complaints largely vanished when the Edition was
announced.

The new ceramic version, at $1249, seems a much more sane upper end for those
wanting to spend more for finer materials (a common motivator in watch buyers)
despite no added functionality.

